# Make SD and HD separate selection categories> S3



## w2jo (Jun 29, 2003)

There are overlaps now in the programs broadcast in HD and SD on various stations as of now. As an example, I have a season pass for "Great Performances" on my system. On new years day, the local SD (channel 8 Atlanta) broadcast the new years day annual new years spectacular orchestra presentation from Vienna Austria. The HD station also broadcast the same program but in HD today (January 7). I manually set up the Tivo to also record the January 7 show.

The program DID NOT record.

There is nothing in the log about the missed recording tonight and nothing in the log either.

It seems to me that programs in HD should be considered "different" from past recordings in SD even if they are exactly the same program material.

"Just in case" there is something else wrong, I am also rebooting the Series 3 machine as I <thought> I had done similar dual records of SD and HD programs before and that the HD recording got made. Maybe this time was a fluke.

(Yes.. I know about the "record all shows-duplicates included" option. But I hate doing this for the odd time when HD and SD programs appear at different times. I have all of the HD season passes higher in the list than SD but that had no effect in this case since the HD program was aired a week later than the SD version.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

You may want to consider dropping the analog equivalents of your HD channels from your channel lineup.


----------



## w2jo (Jun 29, 2003)

I cannot (do not want to) do as you suggest. We have TWO PBS stations here in Atlanta and one is SD and the other is HDTV. Many of the programs are the same on the two stations but many are different. And right now, some of the programs on the HDTV station are broadcast in SD mode. Therefore, it would be much more convenient to be able to select (say) Great Performances to record only in HD and then the Tivo S3 would not be tempted to record Great Performance from the SD station if that one happened to have the particular program come on a week earlier than the HD stations airing.


----------



## pedidoc (Feb 14, 2002)

There's no reason we should have to drop the analog channels. I'm particularly annoyed with HBO/SHO/etc while my series3 records all the SD movies instead of the HD. A workaround would be to record wishlists specifying favorite channels, but that feature isn't available either.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I would love to see some kind of HD preference. I have a Wishlist set up for certain sporting events and it invariably chooses them on the SD channel even when they are available in HD.


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

laria said:


> I would love to see some kind of HD preference. I have a Wishlist set up for certain sporting events and it invariably chooses them on the SD channel even when they are available in HD.


I am plagued by this as well. I have a wishlist for UK basketball, and it ALWAYS selects the SD channel. Even when it's listed exactly the same on the two stations, it prefers the SD channel.


----------



## pedidoc (Feb 14, 2002)

New HD category disappointing.... Nice to see they are addressing it gradually, you can now search for HD content, but its still not an option for season passes or preferences! How hard can it be? There should be a season pass option to say either "record only HD" or "prefer HD". There should be an option in "Tivo Suggestions" to record only HD or prefer HD also. I think it will come eventually. I now have to go through all my season passes and wishlists and make sure I'm recording the correct version. AAAGH!


----------

